# Steve's Real Food (raw question)



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

For those of you who know more about pre-made raw food. 
Check this out and tell me what you think. 
I've been feeding Steve's real raw food to Sage for a few months now. I feed her raw in the morning and high quality kibble at night. I then add some of this raw goat milk to her meals on occasion. 

What I want to know is 

1. Would you feed this raw food to your 9week old puppy? As a partial diet with kibble at night

2. If not/ and would you maybe just add some of the raw goats milk to his diet? 

I want to give Ryker the benefits of raw food as soon as possible. And I know a lot of you feed raw from weaning. But I want to know what you think about feeding him this product in particular. Especially your thoughts on the goats milk.

Raw Goat Milk Yogurt |

Raw Pet Food |

Thanks!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Once a dog is weaned they do not need milk.

I do not recommend Steves because you are paying for vegetables and dogs do not need those.

I would look into Bravo or Oma's Pride (the blends WITHOUT the veggies).


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Once a dog is weaned they do not need milk.
> 
> I do not recommend Steves because you are paying for vegetables and dogs do not need those.
> 
> I would look into Bravo or Oma's Pride (the blends WITHOUT the veggies).


So giving either of my dogs the goat milk yogurt would not benefit either of them?

Yeah I knew about the veggies, this is the only raw food I can get locally in my town. And it's too expensive to order it in. Even though it has veggies you don't think it's good? And what about for the puppy?


----------

